# green bar under username



## Zoe_baby (Jul 2, 2012)

Heya everyone

???????????????


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

reputation darling..


----------



## Zoe_baby (Jul 2, 2012)

Thankyou xxxxx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it doenst mean fuk all - Lorian is too bone idle to get the fuking thing working lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Uriel said:


> it doenst mean fuk all - Lorian is too bone idle to get the fuking thing working lol


soon to be scrapped, thank fcuk

what with all the sad cases who have been trying to manipulate it getting rid of the system could'nt come sooner

although it does mean one less thing to get notified about and i do love that little notifications pop up


----------



## herbertguzman (Jan 24, 2014)

I mean it you have so much knowledge about this issue and so much passion. I will keep visiting this forum very often.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

herbertguzman said:


> I mean it you have so much knowledge about this issue and so much passion. I will keep visiting this forum very often.


Cool story bro


----------

